# Long term rental required Almeria/Mojacar



## Cands (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello. We are looking for an 11 month rental around Almeria/Mojacar preferably away from the really tourist areas. We have a cat but would be happy to either put covers on soft furnishings or put our own in. The most important things to us is that it has at least 2 bedrooms, has a private outdoor area, is quiet and within a 15-20 min drive to the coast. Although we would prefer a villa or be within a village, we are open to suggestions! The maximum rental would be E700 per month. We need this from Jan 17th 2008 (so no pressure!). Can anyone help please??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Cands said:


> Hello. We are looking for an 11 month rental around Almeria/Mojacar preferably away from the really tourist areas. We have a cat but would be happy to either put covers on soft furnishings or put our own in. The most important things to us is that it has at least 2 bedrooms, has a private outdoor area, is quiet and within a 15-20 min drive to the coast. Although we would prefer a villa or be within a village, we are open to suggestions! The maximum rental would be E700 per month. We need this from Jan 17th 2008 (so no pressure!). Can anyone help please??


Check out our site, it has properties inland East of Granada and South


----------

